# Ketchup Bottle



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just wanted to share this ketchup bottle. Armour's top notch brand Chicago.


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 25, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Just wanted to share this ketchup bottle. Armour's top notch brand Chicago.


Nice!I have found many Heinz's from 60's unfortunately they were broken 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 3, 2020)

I always find bunches of catsup bottles, most all look to be Heinz bottles, but yesterday I found this oddball, at least I thought it was, I didn't know what it was until I got home and cleaned it and then researched it some, I thought it was sauce bottle of some sort when I found it, normally I don't keep catsup bottles, but this bottle looked cool and has the word tangy embossed on it, I found that it's a more than likely a common Brooks Catsup bottle, it has the Brooks name also embossed on the bottom of the bottle, it's an O-I bottle from plant code 7 and dated 4, so either '44, '54' or '64, guessing '54.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Sep 23, 2020)

I was just researching my Tangy bottle. It too has a 7 and a 4. Duraglas was also on the bottom.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Just wanted to share this ketchup bottle. Armour's top notch brand Chicago.


Not a ketchup. Its an Armour's grape juice circa 1920s-1930s.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

Though these Curtice Bros. Ketchups are common, I have always loved them.


----------

